# Egg Share at CRM London



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi all,
Me and my husband have been trying for a baby for 4 years now and have been told that we will need ICSI as I have PCOS and DH has low motility. I have seriously been thinking about egg sharing as I am having a hard time trying to come to terms that I may never be able to have my own child because of our problems, but I don’t think I could bear it if I had to rely on egg donation as it takes so long. (I hope that all made sense there?) And I would seriously love to help another couple if I could.  So I have been in contact with the CRM Clinic in London for some information. I was wondering if anyone else here has been to this clinic and what they are like? Does any one know about waiting times? And what the process is of being accepted for egg share?  Sorry for all the questions but I am new to this egg sharing business and would love all the help I can get.

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE WHO ARE RELING ON EGG DONATIONS I HOPE YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE REAL SOON.

Jo
x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Jo,

First off welcome to FF and the Egg share thread. 

I've never been to CRM but I'm sure there are girls who have.

I don't know if you've read this link already but this is the usual process that goes on

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

Hope you have a great time on FF and hope you'll be joining in with us on the Egg share thread.

Best wishes and masses of luck

Vicki x


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Vicki,
Many thanks for your quick reply. I have just read that link and it is really helpful, thank you  

I would still love to hear from anyone who may be attending the CRM London clinic. Maybe you could also give me an insight of costs and how good you thing they are?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya    ive been to the cromwell hospital london for egg share 3 times now and although ive not yet achieved a pregnancy id just like to say that the clinic is brilliant the staff there are really kind and supportive im with there sister clinic in cardiff but ive travelled to either london or swansea for ec and et as they dont do it in cardiff. i would just like to add that on my last attempt at london 7 out of the 9 ladies who had treatment resulted in bfp's so the statistics are quite good hope this info helps if you need anymore let me know good luck to everyone having treatment love jo xxx[br]: 9/09/06, 18:16Just like to add they are very quick on waiting times as long as youve had all the tests to see if youre suitable once youre accepted you could start treatment within a few weeks jo xxx


----------



## jodc1 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Jo,
Thanks for your reply. I have been onto the Cromwell Hopital for some information about egg share and am waiting for a reply.  The CRM clinic that i was asking about is in park Lorne, Park Road NW London. I have only just seen their address in the HFEA guide to infertility book and was wondering if anyone as been there and what they are like.  Thanks for the info on Cromwell hospital, i will get back in contact with them to see what they say from what you said they do sound really good. For Some reason not a lot of people have heard of the CRM London Clinic?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello,
i too have now got info through post from this hospital and it seems alot cheaper there then lister.very interested but they dont have a list of prices for things such as blood tests


----------

